# 65 gallon sanchezi planted tank



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

This is what my tank looked like in february when i moved and had to start my tank all over. 
This photo is from february 20, most of the other plants didnt survive the move, as you can see all the plants did not look so well, but at the time they were the best i had left.

View attachment 104368


This photo is from March 26.

View attachment 104370


These photos are from today.

Enjoy.









View attachment 104371


View attachment 104372


View attachment 104373


View attachment 104374


View attachment 104375


My newest plant is the Tiger Lotus, it should get big pretty fast from what I heard.

View attachment 104376


Heres a full tank shot.

View attachment 104377


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

holy crap... now thats progress!!!

real nice job man, your sanchezi's colors are just as stunning as the tank...

thanks for the progressive shots man...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice setup, perfect for the sanchezi.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats alot of growth, ver good job. Are you using CO2?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Excellent job growing out your plants!

Looks great! Plants look very healthy!


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

wow nice tank, and sanchezi. i hope the tiger lotus grows fast


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam!! i'm so jealous


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' looks great!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

killerbee said:


> Thats alot of growth, ver good job. Are you using CO2?


Yes, this tank is running two hagen co2 systems, I am also using excell to help. I find that this system is inconsistent with the amount of co2 being delivered.
I'm planning on getting pressurized co2 and a ph controller very soon, i think it will help and make things easier once i have it going.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

erw333n said:


> The Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' looks great!


Yea it seems like each time I trim the tops off, the better and bushier it looks.


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)

ooooo nice tank and fish!!!!
what kind of lighting are you using? i might try a heavily planted tank myself


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Nuggs said:


> Thats alot of growth, ver good job. Are you using CO2?


Yes, this tank is running two hagen co2 systems, I am also using excell to help. I find that this system is inconsistent with the amount of co2 being delivered.
I'm planning on getting pressurized co2 and a ph controller very soon, i think it will help and make things easier once i have it going.
[/quote]

That is what i thought. I might have to jump into pressurized co2 in the future as well. Your sanchezi is beautiful, can't wait till mine grows that big. Mine is starting to get fat


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG





















ur amazing


----------

